
Tokyo Medical School Apologizes for Test Scoring Practices to Keep Women Out - scarmig
https://www.npr.org/2018/08/07/636480117/tokyo-medical-school-apologizes-for-test-scoring-practices-to-keep-women-out
======
scarmig
If they were smart, they should have added a personality component and
systematically deemed women to have worse personalities.

